# odtud / odtamtud



## Jagorr

Čtu Borgesovy _Všeobecné dějiny hanebnosti _v českém překladu Víta Urbana. Dvě podkapitoly _Dodavatele ničemnosti Monka Eastmana _se nazývají _Američani odtud _a (hned následující podkapitola) _Američané odtamtud. _
Jak byste vysvětlili významový rozdíl?


----------



## Mori.cze

Odtud ~ tady (pocházenící z tohoto místa)
Odtamtud ~ tam (pocházející z jiného (konkrétního) místa)


----------



## Jagorr

Rovná se tedy význam _odsud_ významu _odtud_?


----------



## Cautus

Dobrý den, Jagorre,
ano, oba slovní termíny jsou významově zaměnitelné.
Avšak *odtut* se v kontextu dostupných zdrojů nachází cca 4krát více, než termín *odsud*.
Dále *odtut* je doménou spíše beletrie, odborné literatury a publicistiky, zatímco *odsud* spíše mluveného jazyka a beletrie.
Dále si také nemůžete nevšimnout zajímavého rozdílu v kolokaci.

_Cautus_

Zdroje:
Word at a Glance
Word at a Glance


----------

